# Gifs of your species



## Skychickens (Jul 18, 2018)

One of my favorite things to do is find gifs of my species and use them in places. (If you’ve seen me on the Last Post Wins thread for long you’ve probably noticed) so I thought it would be fun to share! Let’s see what everyone really is like! You can tell a lot about a person based on what their species is really like. 

Like here is me in my natural habitat.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Guifrog (Jul 18, 2018)

Here's a real one:


----------



## Pompadork (Jul 18, 2018)

The camera turned on by itself! I’m not a model or anything.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Skychickens (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Guifrog (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## David Drake (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Skychickens (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Jul 18, 2018)

:3


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 19, 2018)

How to cope with a werewolf attack <:


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 19, 2018)

I have a silly number of otter gifs saved on Telegram, but I'm not sure how to put any of them here.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 19, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> How to cope with a werewolf attack <:



Where are these from? They're amazing!


----------



## TimFox (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Alear (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Skychickens (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## TimFox (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Jul 20, 2018)

@Massan Otter:






You of course knew I'd post this


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## TimFox (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## TimFox (Jul 21, 2018)

Classic x3


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 21, 2018)

TimFox said:


> Classic x3


The same but not:


----------



## TimFox (Jul 21, 2018)

GarnetFerrum said:


>


I can't even... OMG! That's *so *adorable x__x


----------



## Daisy Nova (Jul 21, 2018)

Everyone's have been so cute so far!! <3


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Xitheon (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## TimFox (Jul 23, 2018)

Me whenever I see a new RP post was posted c:


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## TimFox (Jul 23, 2018)

GarnetFerrum said:


>


Not actually a gif of my species, but please consider it the reaction to *your *gif as my/our species xD


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Skychickens (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Hopei (Aug 4, 2018)

May I share my closest brethren?



 

As this was the closest thing to a gif/description I could find for mine


----------



## TheFurryGM (Aug 4, 2018)

TimFox said:


> Classic x3


I may be a ferret, but I relate to that gif on a spiritual level


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Aug 4, 2018)

When the other forums members see the alert that I've replied to the thread...


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 4, 2018)

They will grow up to be mighty warriors.


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## TheFurryGM (Aug 4, 2018)

When I don't want to go to work:


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Deathless (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Skychickens (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## TheFurryGM (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 4, 2018)

Are you thinking what I'm thinking?


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Aug 5, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I have a silly number of otter gifs saved on Telegram, but I'm not sure how to put any of them here.


You click Upload a File and select the GIF as if you were uploading a picture.


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 5, 2018)

SirGavintheFurred said:


> You click Upload a File and select the GIF as if you were uploading a picture.



It's how to download them from Telegram to my device that I haven't figured out.


----------



## Lopaw (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 5, 2018)

Lopaw said:


>



Ah, Ozzy!  He's a fine specimen of weaseldom...


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Skychickens (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## TheFurryGM (Aug 8, 2018)

Alright this one killed me


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 8, 2018)

TheFurryGM said:


> Alright this one killed me


A proper burial.


----------



## TimFox (Aug 8, 2018)

x3


----------



## ShyFox (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## MoguMoguArt (Aug 8, 2018)

...S-..Sleeeepy





Bonus: Must nom


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Aug 8, 2018)




----------

